# A few website designs im thinking about



## Mrmercedes (Dec 23, 2007)

First off I am a newbe and this site has help me out tremendasly. Im looking to set up a website for my T-shirt Biz and I came upon a few that I like. Im wondering if this is the way I should go because they have everything I need to get going. The only thing I dont like is the customer has to input their name and email in order to checkout. Anyway let me know what you guys think? Here are the three i am thinking about of course I would have my own logo and change some stuff around.

*1 osCommerce template*

*2 osCommerce*

*3 CRE Loaded 6 - CRE Loaded Store*


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

OSC is an excellent cart. You can make it do anything you want. Including checkout without account. Do you have any knowledge of php?


----------



## Mrmercedes (Dec 23, 2007)

Not really. I have a little Html background, that's about it. Should I just do a simple Html website and then put the paypal checkout on there? Or should I spend the $$$$ and let someone else design and take care IE update it?


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

If you get a free lance college student they can be a lot cheaper than you expect .


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

go and make a post on guru.com.

you will get several bids in the first couple of hours. you can also get bids from people outside of the U.S. people who dont live in the us charge less most of the time for the same work.


----------



## HANGARSIXCO (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, 

well all these look good, design really depends on the target market. I have used Monster Commerce for one of my mail order businesses and they worked very well, a bit expensive about $99.00 a month; but it was on a secure server, had integration with PAYPAL,UPS,USPS etc all included. 24/7 tech support and all my updates were free. I paid $2000.00 for a fully custom site through MC it looked and functioned great. I did all the product uploads and other details, you can pretty much do this the HTML yourself as it has a built in editor or you can us Dreamweaver. If you have any questions on how too's let me know I can send you tips if needed.

Hope this helps.
Chris.


----------



## Subcitizen (Jun 22, 2007)

I love OSCommerce. It's free and has many functions. However, you will need to learn how to edit code. I don't know PHP very well. I just edit the "contributions" that allow me to expand the functionality of the site. It may take a while to learn how to do this, or you could pay someone if you don't have the time or patience.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Subcitizen said:


> I love OSCommerce. It's free and has many functions. However, you will need to learn how to edit code. I don't know PHP very well. I just edit the "contributions" that allow me to expand the functionality of the site. It may take a while to learn how to do this, or you could pay someone if you don't have the time or patience.


 
how much do you need to know. i was going to have someone build my site and they also said that oscommerce is a good site. do i need to know php to run or just to start it. would i be ok if i had someone set it up. i dont know any php.


----------



## imburne (Nov 16, 2007)

I use joomla with virtuemart. Very very easy to setup and very safe. Check it out IBurnClothing - Home


----------



## pspshirts (Dec 28, 2007)

maddog9022 said:


> how much do you need to know. i was going to have someone build my site and they also said that oscommerce is a good site. do i need to know php to run or just to start it. would i be ok if i had someone set it up. i dont know any php.


You can have an independent developer work on your site (can also find on Craig's List) or have the hosting site develop the site for you (I like GoDaddy.com). Just make sure that you specifically let them know that you want a CMS (Content Management System) as part of your work order. This will allow you to perform most of the basics, and then some, and will significantly reduce a dependency on developers if you need to add content, pages, web elements or even videos.


----------



## Subcitizen (Jun 22, 2007)

maddog9022 said:


> how much do you need to know. i was going to have someone build my site and they also said that oscommerce is a good site. do i need to know php to run or just to start it. would i be ok if i had someone set it up. i dont know any php.


You don't need to know PHP to run it. It has an "administration" where you upload your pix and write text for your products. When you say "set up" it's already set up. You will just need to modify the pictures, icons, whatever. I guess my main fear was that I wanted to be able to know how to do everything and not rely on someone else everytime I wanted to make the smallest change. There's also a forum in which you can ask questions and see others' questions and answers, if you want to do it yourself. I believe there are also templates you can use to change color of types, layouts, backgrounds, etc. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I am in the hosting business and install the three main free carts (CubeCart, OSC and ZenCart) on a regular basis. I personally prefer CubeCart, since most of my clients are first-time cart owners and CC is by far the easiest to get up and running.

They all require a customer to login. There are what CC calls mods and OSC calls contributions, that are supplied by others for free or at low cost to do away with the login up front. There are also many other mods available. 

I do the initial installs free. My clients can do it themselves through fantastico, also for free, but they seem to like having that done for them. However, that is all I do, I don't mod either the design or the function, or add any inventory, etc. Just a barebones install.

I'm telling you this because virtually every one of my clients takes it over and has no problems doing the rest on their own. Today I did install a new header for a guy in Germany who really is pretty much in the dark. But for the most part, I'm not even asked to do that.

I'll install CC 5 to 1 over OSC or Zen, but the same is true of them all. There would not be hundreds of thousands of these free carts in use it they were a real chore to manage.

You can easily have a domain name, a shopping cart and a year's paid hosting in the $ 65 range. Total.

Mods may cost a bit, but you may not need any. I'm sure you can get past that first login for free. There are hundreds of free and low cost templates to change the look of the cart. And if you really want to splurge, there are plenty of folks who will do a custom design for you.

Don't be concerned about html or php. If you do any mods, they are usually very well documented, even down to the line number. Or, most of the modders will install them for you, for a few bucks.

The main thing is don't put it off. Any of those 3, or some of the other OSC derivatives, will work for you. And every day you put it off, the more sales you may be losing. I have clients tell me they've made sales the same day I put up the cart for them, so it is possible.

You can't go wrong with any of them. 

As the Nike folks say - Just do it!
.


----------

